# Photos perdu



## billy66 (10 Octobre 2018)

Bonjour ,  en réinitialisant mon téléphone... je l’ai donc restauré à partir de iCloud   j’ai tout récupéré sauf mes photos ! Alors que je sauvegarde depuis des années sur mon téléphone, et me marque bien sauvegarde réussi . J’ai appelées technicien Apple pas de réponse précise ! 

Alors que c’est t’il passé j’ai fais plusieurs réinitialisant pour voir si elle revenait j’ai eu la supprise que quelque photos aller ce télécharger après blocage, je l’ai réinitialisé 
Et depuis j’arrive  plus à récupéré les photos que j’avais depuis des années . 

Quel est la raison de cette perte ce n’est pas normal , alors que j’ai bien vu sauvegarde réussi !


----------

